# Help!! Agility People!!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Agility Right from the Start (or something like that...) -- book

Clean Run Magazine


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Now I am not an agility person so you can take this suggestion for what it is worth but you might want to take a look at Dog Sport Magazine. DogSport Magazine – Dog Agility, Flyball, Obedience, Splash Dog and more!

It touches on a variety of dog sports including agility.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks all, please keep'em coming.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

One of these.

Say Yes Dog Training


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Stretchdrive. I am a horse racing fan, also. In fact, my mom relatively recently passed away.. and in cleaning out her house, I found Thoroughbred Records from the early 70's. I saved the Time and Newsweek magazines from when Secretariat won the Triple Crown!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

bumping this, more answers,please


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My favorite thing is just a gift cert. to Clean Run. But I *like* gift cards/certs. as I am VERY picky and prefer to choose things myself.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

You are the BEST sister!

The book and magazine that Stephanie mentioned are the two that I would recommend.

The book _Agility Right From the Start__ is great for anyone beginning ot learn about training and handling and covers a HUGE range of basic agility training and most of it uses everyday items. The book is amazing.

CleanRun is considered "the" agility magazine and is directed towards a variety of experience levels... my experience has been that it either really inspires beginners and they love to grow into it but some have gotten really frustrated or confused by it....

A gift certifcate for the CleanRun store (they do the magazine, but also publish books, produce DVD's and sell a TON of great toys and treats) is a good idea too...

Or if you know where she trains, a set of classes or even contacting the instructor to ask for recommendations could be good.

SO cool of you to be doing this!!!


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I used to do agility with my ECS...they're a fun breed. One of my agility friends has 4 english cockers that she runs in class...it was all english cockers and one golden. 

Back to your question--Clean Run gift certificate is a GREAT idea!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Clean Run, not a cheap subscription but I love it. It has back yard exercises, training tips, it is a fun magazine. I have not read but the book Stephanie recommended I have heard good things about. 

Agility is a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank You everyone!!! Sounds like a home run for Clean Run. I will get right on it. Her Ecockers are definitely more fun and more healthy than her American cockers ever were!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Agility is fun. When I had my little golden that was like a blonde border collie, we took some classes and she loved it.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have one of those little goldens. I have not competed in agility with him yet, as we are training in more than one sport, but I like to call him my little gold Corvette!!

Sure is fun!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

THANK YOU to everyone. My sister is excited about getting the magazine.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Thank You everyone!!! Sounds like a home run for Clean Run. I will get right on it. Her Ecockers are definitely more fun and more healthy than her American cockers ever were!


The healthiest animals I've ever had have been english cockers. Just curious, is she in the New England area? If you don't mind me asking, who are her dogs out of? Feel free to PM me


----------

